
The DIY PhD: Doing Independent Machine Learning Research - hsikka
https://www.harshsikka.me/the-diy-phd/
======
hsikka
Hey HN!

I've been contemplating doing independent research in ML and DL, and am really
interested in building some informal structure around the activity. I just
wanted to share my thoughts on the topic and get your feedback!

